# Two Bengal cuties for rehoming (London)



## addario (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey,

(Located in Central London)

After a lot more thought we are only looking to rehome Finn (our male bengal). He is a very active and vocal bengal that would need to be with someone who has the space but most importantly the time, a home where he would get lots of attention and play.

Originally we were going to rehome both our cats as we thought it wouldn't be right to separate them but because of issues between the cats where finn will use our female cat as prey we think it would be more suitable for them to be separated. They do not fight and finn has never caused any injury to our other cat but as he is unable to get all his energy out he will bother her a lot. He gets frustrated being in a small place as he cant run around like crazy as he should do.

Finn would need to be either an only cat or with another male that could keep up with him. He is a beautiful and incredibly social cat, he loves to talk and will follow you round the house anywhere you go. He would be a perfect fit for anyone able to give him the attention he desires and he is also very confident around new people so an active household would be good. He wouldn't be suitable though for someone who is out a lot everyday.

Finn is the cat on the left of the pictures. He is healthy, neutered and up to date with vaccinations.

Feel free to either reply here or email us if you want to ask anything, [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow they are gorgeous.

Have you gone back to your breeder, they may be able to help

Or the Bengal cat club?

They are stunners


----------



## Sherylina (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it a rescue space or a direct home you are after?


----------



## Kamrita (Oct 18, 2011)

Please speak to Jackie or Tim bliss who run the Bengal rescue for the Bengal cat club of Great Britain on 01400 281586 they will help re home,your cats and they will be cared for whilst in the rescue. Please visit purebliss bengals website or visit .www.bccgb.co.uk for further informtion


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow stunning cats!! Must be heart wrenching to have to give them up


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Good breeders state in their contracts that any cats should be returned to them should you no longer be able to care for them. I would contact your breeder, failing them being able to take the cats they may know someone who can.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

They are seriously beautiful - like other people have pointed out most good breeders would want their cats back to rehome themselves.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree you should contact the breeder, however you don't mention where you are located. Someone has suggested your email address is based in Norway.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> I agree you should contact the breeder, however you don't mention where you are located. Someone has suggested your email address is based in Norway.


The title of the thread states London.


----------



## addario (Nov 12, 2013)

Yea we are based in London, I put this in the title so it would be clear before people started reading. 

The email address is my girlfriends who is Norwegian but we are both living in central London.

We are looking for a home for them, the right home. we would not put them into a rescue or shelter. We have sometime to find them the right place so its not an emergency.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

addario said:


> We are looking for a home for them, the right home. we would not put them into a rescue or shelter. We have sometime to find them the right place so its not a emergency.


Rescues don't always take the cats. They often find suitable people on their waiting lists and pass them on to you.

Bengal Breed Rescue would be extremely fussy about this, and therefore only consider people who they are sure understand the breed, perhaps already have experience, and have suitable homes. They will also do all the legwork such as homechecking.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It is good to know that there is no emergency in finding a new home. It would still be worth contacting the rescues mentioned though as they can advertise the cats on their site for you and help make sure that the right home is found.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Can you please go on the bengalcatforums.com or the address that another poster gave for the Bengal rescue, as those websites are full of Bengal lovers that can adopt  



Kamrita said:


> Please speak to Jackie or Tim bliss who run the Bengal rescue for the Bengal cat club of Great Britain on 01400 281586 they will help re home,your cats and they will be cared for whilst in the rescue. Please visit purebliss bengals website or visit .www.bccgb.co.uk for further informtion


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Apologies I read and re-read the text and missed the title.


----------



## Kamrita (Oct 18, 2011)

I have tried to contact you on the email supplied but it bounces back
You do need to contact the breeder of these cats to
Let them know what is going on. I know I would be severely hacked off of this was done behind my back as I like to meet all owners of my kittens and cats. The breeder will probably take them back for you and find them a suitable home


----------



## addario (Nov 12, 2013)

Kamrita said:


> I have tried to contact you on the email supplied but it bounces back
> You do need to contact the breeder of these cats to
> Let them know what is going on. I know I would be severely hacked off of this was done behind my back as I like to meet all owners of my kittens and cats. The breeder will probably take them back for you and find them a suitable home


We would prefer to find a suitable home for them ourselves as they are our cats and our responsibility. We have not had any contact with the breeder as she moved shortly after we took them. For various other reasons I wont go into here we would not feel comfortable returning them.

We would only be ok giving them up to someone if we knew exactly where they would be going and with who.

There is no going behind anyone's backs just doing what is right for our pets.


----------



## addario (Nov 12, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> It is good to know that there is no emergency in finding a new home. It would still be worth contacting the rescues mentioned though as they can advertise the cats on their site for you and help make sure that the right home is found.


We will give them a try, thanks


----------



## addario (Nov 12, 2013)

Updated post, Only rehoming male bengal.


----------



## addario (Nov 12, 2013)

Bump,

Still looking for a home for Finn.


----------



## Josephine82 (Dec 10, 2013)

He is gorgeous, wish I could take him but I would have one pee'd off female bengal on my hands, if I did lol

Try these Rushden Persian Rescue, although they say persians, they do take in bengals and treat them well. They vet all adoptees and will find him the perfect home


----------



## addario (Nov 12, 2013)

Josephine82 said:


> He is gorgeous, wish I could take him but I would have one pee'd off female bengal on my hands, if I did lol
> 
> Try these Rushden Persian Rescue, although they say persians, they do take in bengals and treat them well. They vet all adoptees and will find him the perfect home


Yea he is beautiful cat and really sweet, Thanks for the link i'll have a look at them.


----------



## Judder (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi, Are you still looking? We fostered cats for Cat Protection for a long time, but now our spare 'cat' room is being used as a bedroom, so we feel ready to get a forever cat. We live in Stoke Newington, have garden, cat flap, lots of space and work from home so like a talkative friendly cat. Message me if you are interested!


----------

